# [AMD64] Ncurses... gentoo-2004.3-[risolto]

## IPc0P

ragazzi ma che succede a questo pakketto???

sono 2 giorni che cerco di reinstallare il tutto per fare pratica, ma sono due giorni che si pianta mantre compila sempre allo stesso pakketto:

sys-lins/ncurses-5.4-r5   failed

erore mio che sbaglio in qualcosa o ce' qualche prob nel mirror...

a proposito di mirror.. e' possibile cambiarlo?

me ne hanno passato uno che dicono essere una bomba per la sua enormita di banda disponibile in download:

http://cdn.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/gentoo/

nn so cosa dirvi per capire se sbaglio io!!

grazie

fabioLast edited by IPc0P on Sun Jan 16, 2005 12:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gutter

Dovresti fornire qualche informazione in più sull'errore di compilazione  :Smile: 

----------

## IPc0P

gutter.... proprio nn ricordo, e' gia ripartita la ricompilazione cmq sono due giorni che si blocca sempre li ; e prima la stessa makkina con la stessa configurazione installava perfettamente, possibile sia cambiato il pakketto nell mirror??

grazie

fabio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quando si blocca ancora posta l'errore esatto

----------

## IPc0P

ragaz..stavolta si e' fermato molto prima:

all bootstrap:

checking how to run C++ preprocessor ... /lib/cpp

configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check

See 'config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: sys-libs/db-4.2.52_p2 failed

!!! Function src_compile, Line 99, Exitcode 1

!!! /no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

e quasi uguale faceva per gli ncurses...

che faccioo???

aloaaaaa!!!!!!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

poi postare le tue cflags?

----------

## Ministers

non sei il solo con questo problema:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=77718

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278605

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=278555&highlight=

è un problema sorto ieri, su bugzilla c'e' una soluzione che dovrebbe funzionare finche' la situazione non cambia

Ministers

----------

## IPc0P

questo e' quanto:

make.conf:

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -pipe -O2"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

in questo modo ho gia installato diverse volte

grazie

aloaaaa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Segui i consogli di Ministers

----------

## IPc0P

raga.... sto cercando di capirci qualcosa in quei link..... ma sinceramente nn cio capito na mazza!!!!! visto pure la mia enorme conoscenza di inglese...

mi sapreste solo indicare cosa dovrei fare ??

grazie e scusate l'ardire!!!

fabio   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

 

Ti ho editato il subject e ho aggiunto il tag AMD64.

Dato che la maggioranza delle persone usa un archittettura standar é bene che chi usa cose esotiche come AMD64 e PPC lo specifichi, megli se nel tag ma anche dentro il primo post, in modo che chi legge riesce a capire e/o pensare al problema e non inizi un dialogo del tipo "a me funziona, cosa fai di strano" salvo scoprire al 42o post che il problema é "normale" su un'altra archittettura.

Ok?

----------

## IPc0P

chiarissimo capooo!!!!!!!

ok.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ministers

da bugzilla:

```
01. explode 2004.3-stage1

02. bind proc

03. chroot into it

04. env-update

05. source /etc/profile

06. emerge sync

07. tweek my make.conf

08. emerge --nodeps linux26-headers

09. USE="static" emerge --nodeps gcc

10. cd /usr/portage

11. scripts/bootstrap.sh

12. emerge system
```

a quanto pare funziona cosi', il problema (da quello che ho capito) è che per non so quale motivo durante il bootstrap viene forzata l'installazione di groff che richiede g++, purtroppo durante il bootstrap g++ non è disponibile quindi si blocca tutto   :Sad: 

prova a seguire quei pasi e dovresti riuscire a venirne fuori

Ministers

----------

## IPc0P

nemmeno cosi Ministers !!

si e' fermato con un errore nella compilazione delle gcc:

checking whether the C compiler works...configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.

If you meant to cross compile, use '--host' .

make *** configure-target-libstdc++-v3  Error 1

!!! ERROR sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3-r1 failed

e moo''''' ????? 

arigraziee

fabio   :Shocked: 

----------

## randomaze

 *IPc0P wrote:*   

> checking whether the C compiler works...configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs.
> 
> If you meant to cross compile, use '--host' .

 

La butto li: non é che stai cercando di compilare eseguibili a 64 con il compilatore a 32?

----------

## IPc0P

no... ho un amd 64 e credo lo stia usando !!!!!

almeno.. con la configurazione attuale del mio pc e come configuro il make.conf , ho gia installato diverse volte; ho reinstallato tutto 

perchè volevo ripetere alcuni passi che nn mi erano chiari e volevo mi rimanessero in mente come si deve, ma dall'altro ieri facendo  passi di sempre sono incappato in questi disagi, almeno mi consola il fatto di sapere che nn è colpa mia 

 :Smile: 

cmq in giornata riprovo e vi faccio sapere, e speriamo che sul mirrors risolvano qualcosa!!!

ciauzz

fabio

----------

## IPc0P

nada....   :Mad: 

----------

## IPc0P

sembra che da ieri pomeriggio il mirrors abbia risolto tutti i suoi problemi,

ho installato una meraviglia ieri sera.

grazie 

fabio

----------

